# Cold weather clothes



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

First season in this great state and well the weather is almost balmy now but I am sure that will be changing soon.

How do you guys handle the late season for staying comfortable.

Normally, I would just use a knockoff underarmour shirt with a heavy canvas shirt overtop. But I think that isn't going to cut it in Dec.

I am looking at getting a Windshear fleece from Cabelas. I think with a stocking hat and maybe a scarf I should be able to handle those below 0 wind chills. Add to that a good set of light long underwear.

What are your guys recommendations? I've always just used uninsulated boots because the walking kept my feet warm enough. Will I need to go heavier?

Any favorite clothes that you swear by?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Layers, think Layers. Stay away from cotton against your skin, that just holds sweat and moister. Go with material that wicks moister away from you i.e. silk, underarmour...Then a medium/heavy shirt, and top it off with a good wind resistant jacket. Wool is the way to go if you have it, which is one material that still keeps you warm when wet. The key to late/cold season hunting is you want to start out your walk cold, if you are wearing enough clothes to be warm, you will start to sweat and then it's all over. Be able to remove clothing as you are walking and store them in your game vest or a pack, so you can put them on when you start to cool down. Good head gear and gloves is a must too, gortex


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Turner hit it right on the button. Layers are key My top layer is a waxed upland game jacket to keep out the wind, hold birds, shells, and water. And I never go anywhere without my chaps. They not only help with the thorns and thick brush but also keeps you legs dry if you are walking through wet snow or grass with a heavy dew. Even during the late season hunting I like to go with a lighter boot uninsulated danners with a good pair of socks will keep you comfortable as long as you are walking. If it is cool out remember to stay dry it will be a much more enjoyable hunt.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I really like those windstopper wool pullovers, Those things will keep you plenty warm without the bulk.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

For me a necessary layer has become "THE SHIRT" from Scheels. They keep you warm when they're dry and if you start sweating they wick the moisture away from your skin and dry very quickly. In really cold weather I'll put a poly-pro, Merino wool, or underarmour cold gear shirt under them. For those of you who remember back aways these are very similar to the old Columbia Dakota shirt. For long johns I like Merino wool, Poly-Pro, or Underarmour cold gear kind of in that order. Windstopper wool sweatshirts work very well but are too warm for me while hunting late season cattails. Windstopper fleece pants are also very nice but don't stand up to CRP very well and attract every kind of bur and seed. Filson's chaps or tin cloth pants work well to keep you reletively dry and stop the wind very well, but if you do get them wet they take a while to dry and can be very cold in the wind. My favorite late season boots when it's cold and there's snow on the ground are Schnee's 13" hunter II's.


----------



## Schming21 (Jan 25, 2005)

WINDSTOPPER is awesome. I have a vest and a sweater. The vest is nice for weather like it's been lately, but the sweater really comes in handy when it's 25 or colder. They are a little spendy but worth every penny....the only problem is that they don't breath at all. They are a great top layer. Agree with the layering system, definately a must when the is a 30 degree difference between 8 am and 2 pm.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

These types of posts crack me up.  The most important piece of clothing that will keep you warm is a good pair of waterproof insulated boots and a winter cap. After that it all depends on how tough you are, Layers is the key! I just always read these posts about what type of clothes to wear hunting with a smile it is kind of like asking the lady what she is wearing to the ball. I guess if you can't shoot you got to look good doing it. I wear a pair of jeans some have holes in them. A white cotton shirt, a flannel shirt and a 20 year old ripped up waterfowl jacket with a $5.00 field vest over the top and a leather pair of shooting gloves pretty much all season long.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mburgess, you can get by that way a day or weekend at a time. I'll be hunting 25 of the next 30 days, I need all the comfort I can get. I'll likely rotate between 5 pairs of boots, boot dryers will work overtime. Lightweight wool, heavywieght wool, bibs (synthetic and wool), rain gear, brush pants, jeans, parkas, jackets, they'll all get a workout as the weather and country will vary greatly.

Hunt enough days/season and you learn what works and what doesn't. Filson pants/chaps can and have been destroyed in 1 season, 3 sets of pants(including double tin), 1 set of chaps taught me that. On the other end of the cost spectrum, Codet wool pants are a bargain and will last a good long time with hard use and lots of miles. Filson Wool Whipcord pants are worth every dollar and just might be indestructable. Like all wool they hold scent in well, are warm when wet, quiet, and although not camo blend in pretty well they are a surprising favorite. Pendelton wool shirts are outstanding worth the $60-$90 each, they regulate temp well, are comfortable over a very wide temp range, are warm when wet, last forever, hold scent in well, dry out well overnight. The list could go on and on as I'm packing for a 9 day elk hunt and have stuff layed out everywhere. Long and short is that jeans and flannel won't cut it that many days in a row.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I can tell you when its 15 degrees out and the wind is blowing Blue jeans and an old jacket wont cut it. As for tough as a Force Recon Marine i can tell you the toughest could not do that for long. Hypothermia just wont allow it. i love wool and the Recon Marines all had wool for cold weather. at least one layer was wool not counting under garments and shirts.Yes boots are important as you travel on your feet but the rest is vital as well. More than once we helped out with looking for lost hunter and the ones that were dead were the ones dressed in blue jeans and a jacket. As for short hunts lasting 30 minutes i can do that in my underwear and a tshirt. but for a few hours its a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Woolrich, When it is so cold outside that you nose hairs freeze and break off accept no substitutes. 

Honestly though, dress in layers, and trap air between layers, therefore wear loose layers.

Leave cotton at home, once it gets wet you are cold no matter what you do.

Wear quality moisture wicking wool socks, and wear a breathable boot, leave the rubber at home.

Fleece is nice untill it gets wet then you are in the same boat as cotton.

The 2 best natural insulators in the world are goose down and wool.

Thinsulate is nice, but goose down will make a fool out of it.

Take a look at these.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=tech+down&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=tech+down&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=woolrich&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...de+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=woolrich+camo&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=outfitters+wool&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=outfitters+wool&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=1000+gram+boot&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=wool+sock&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601367&hasJS=true

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601728&hasJS=true


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

No goose down anywhere in the Military. Its second to none for warmth but its total worthless when it gets wet. Wool is still the best in my book. Thinsulate is good and alot lighter than wool. Gortex is outstanding


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think the down stuff will be too much to walk in. I will look into the wool.

Sorry to have made you waste all that time looking at Cabelas, Remington 7400. 

Always good to get some opinions instead of wasting cash on something worthless.

Wonderfully helpful reply there mburgess. Glad I could make you chuckle. As far as my shooting ability anytime you want to shoot some clays for cash just let me know. I'm in Minot.

Brian Breuer


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I lied, I might wear some long johns under the jeans on really cold pants, if wet I'll wear some water repellent bib type pants. Honestly, you'll be amazed how your body toughens up (acclimates) to the cold if you are out in it awhile. If you can suck it up your first 10-15 minutes of a walk in really cold weather the blood will start getting pumped to your peripheral arteries and you'll start warming up. Your hands will start out cold and raw and will eventually warm up with nothing more than baseball batting gloves on. I'm not trying to be too much of a smarta-- , I just laugh at those pictures of hunters on cabelas catalogs and none of the guys I hunt with, including me look like that picturesque add in cabela's. As far as clays, I wouldn't be much of a challenge for you I'm not that good of a shot, but I know I shoot horrible when I'm bulked up with thick clothing. Layers is the key, so I can take them off and finally be able to hit something! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Layering is definately the key to staying warm and controlling body temp. I used to wear huge warm clothes and would start to sweat like crazy. Pretty soon I was hot and wet or very cold and wet.....because I wasn't layered properly. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> No goose down anywhere in the Military. Its second to none for warmth but its total worthless when it gets wet.


You've got a point there, and that is why I prefer the Gore-Tex treated Tech Down series.

:beer:


----------



## Wingshooter 311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Turner said:


> Layers, think Layers. Stay away from cotton against your skin, that just holds sweat and moister. Go with material that wicks moister away from you i.e. silk, underarmour...Then a medium/heavy shirt, and top it off with a good wind resistant jacket. Wool is the way to go if you have it, which is one material that still keeps you warm when wet. The key to late/cold season hunting is you want to start out your walk cold, if you are wearing enough clothes to be warm, you will start to sweat and then it's all over. Be able to remove clothing as you are walking and store them in your game vest or a pack, so you can put them on when you start to cool down. Good head gear and gloves is a must too, gortex


This man knows what he is talking about. Listen to him.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Went with the Cabela's Wooltimate Fleece Jacket. Should work good under the waterfowl coat too. Probably won't be as good as pure wool but I wanted the windshear lining and couldn't find wool with it. The other layers I've got covered, just needed the top layer. Should be an interesting first winter in ND.

We've got about 2+ inches of white stuff on the ground now and it doesn't look like its stopping anytime soon. Be carefull driving, it's icy under the snow.


----------

